

Google Alternatives - lucktmann
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-google-search-alternatives-that-you-could-experiment-with/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Makeuseof+(MakeUseOf.com)&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
tdonia
This one is much better than those on that list for my purposes at least:

<http://duckduckgo.com/>

~~~
blasdel
In reply to the [dead] sibling comment by aw3c2: you were hell-banned for some
(probably capricious) reason two weeks ago, make a new account if you want to
contribute.

------
nkohari
Anyone else find it a little ironic that the URL contains tracking information
about both Feedburner (a Google property) and Google Reader?

------
bartl
It feels a bit strange to see Cuil mentioned.

------
gtzi
I like goduckgo.com

